
Where will humans live if Earth becomes uninhabitable? - pseudolus
https://www.ft.com/content/5312d95a-b796-11e9-8a88-aa6628ac896c
======
Communitivity
K2-18b is a possibility, but it's 111 light years away, and the fastest we can
go right now is 692 thousand KPH (the Parker probe), or 0.06% of the speed of
light, and that is not sustainable over a long journey. Even if we could get
to 12% speed of light [2], it would still take close to a millennium to get
there (925 years). Theoretically possible in a generation ship, but even more
could go wrong with a ship then with a dome colony, and there would be no raw
planetary resources to use for repairs.

K2-18b was recently found to have water and be the most likely habitable
planet we've discovered so far[1].

The problem with dome solutions (Mars and Moon) is that there is a lot that
can go wrong with a dome. Eventually it likely will suffer a catastrophic
failure, at which point you hope there have been sufficient redundancies built
in and they work. Mars might be terraformed, but there's also the question of
should we do that if we've found indicators for the potential of life?

Mars is our best bet though, for migration in the next 200 years, which may be
needed at the rate global warming is occurring. Best of course would be to
mitigate climate change as much as we can.

[1] [https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/11/world/water-atmosphere-
exopla...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/11/world/water-atmosphere-exoplanet-
scn/index.html)

[2] [https://www.livescience.com/55981-futuristic-spacecraft-
for-...](https://www.livescience.com/55981-futuristic-spacecraft-for-
interstellar-space-travel.html)

------
simonblack
Nowhere.

If Earth becomes uninhabitable, mankind will die out.

You can imagine all sorts of 'pie in the sky' scenarios, but the bald truth is
that mankind can only exist on Earth for any worthwhile length of time. (Which
is why all those 'Let's Go to Mars' expeditions will be in reality 'Let's Die
on Mars Very Soon from Lack of Food, Water and Oxygen' expeditions.)

